
Show HN: O'Hi – Quick and Easy Contact Sharing Through QR - noopurshreyas
http://ohhi.me/app
======
noopurshreyas
Fun project I worked on with friends. Would love your feedback!

Blog Post:
[https://medium.com/p/a89a0129e2d3](https://medium.com/p/a89a0129e2d3)

~~~
pragmaticlurker
no Android version?

~~~
noopurshreyas
Sorry, not yet! Hoping to build it soon if people are enjoying the iOS
version!

